
The Villains of Remote Work - tdurden
https://blog.dnsimple.com/2016/10/the-villains-of-remote-work/
======
douche
_I 've had days…sometimes a full week, where I can't seem to focus on
anything. During these periods I'm often doing things that others may consider
a mini-vacation: maybe I'm reading a book, maybe I'm binging a show on Netflix
while laying in bed ordering food and not leaving my house. That series of
activities is amazing…in a small dose. A very small dose. When you get past
the point of actually wanting to partake in something like that, it becomes an
absolute nightmare. You start to feel like you're festering. Trapped, anxious,
unproductive, bored, and tired. You feel guilt, you want to be able to
contribute, but every time you sit down you just stand up again. In these
situations it's not just work I can't focus on, but Netflix, books, and video
games too. It's an awful feeling. You might have experienced something similar
a few times on long breaks from school as a kid, or as a food service worker
when you get multiple days off in a row.

I am Potato. You are Potato. Potato is in all of us, dying to see the light of
day. If you feel Potato coming…run.

Really though, that's the solution. Maybe not literally "run" (though in the
case of a lot of people, literally run). Change your scenery, bang out an easy
win, complete tasks that require zero planning or thought, change how you're
sitting, exercise for a little bit, put your shoes on, stand while you work.
If none of that helps, leave. Go anywhere, it does not matter where. Find a
co-working space to go to, find a beach with wifi, find a rooftop pool, or a
coffee shop. If you can't find anything interesting, go to a different
continent. Do whatever it takes. It does not matter what it is, but you need
to fight Potato from the early spud stages, once it becomes full-grown it can
be incredibly difficult to escape. The thing is, once you've fully Potato'd,
your mind has been corrupted to the point where all you want to be is Potato,
even though you hate every waking second of it._

